# 1972 MTD 312-830-B need clutch cone ideas



## Bolensguy (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello every body!

Im new to this forum, joined once I found out that MTD does not even know about the blower 312-830 B.

So I cant find parts!

Anyone know where I can get a clutch cone( part 717-151) for the auger?

My Grandpa bought this new in 1972, it's in mint shape. Orange snowflite.

Any help would be appreciated!

bolensguy


Prior Lake MN


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Does it look like this?

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/764361-post19.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Bolensguy
.


----------



## Bolensguy (Mar 6, 2018)

db130 said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/764361-post19.html


Yes it does!
thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is there another set of three numbers in that model number ??

Can't find anything for 313-830-B but there is someone asking a long time ago for a manual on a 313-830-096. Even that number didn't pull anything up but was hoping you had something that would.

What's wrong with yours ?? Maybe a photo of the part ??
.


----------



## Bolensguy (Mar 6, 2018)

The manual and the snowblower says 312-830 B. Funny thing is I was able to go to northern tool about 15 years ago and order the friction disc, now they dontt have any info, so I talked to MTD and they have record of it. seems nothing older than 1985 for any mtd snowblower. I would hate to junk this beauty if I cant get a auger clutch cone, or the whole clutch.


----------



## Bolensguy (Mar 6, 2018)

Here is a photo of clutch apart, the disk is in the middle. thanks again!


----------



## Bolensguy (Mar 6, 2018)

I misspelled MTD did not have any record of a 312-anything!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:moved: to MTD

If yours is in good shape then picking up a parts machine might be an option. There are a few on craigslist I've seen recently. Problem with a used machine is you don't know how long that ones cone might be good for lain:
I've never worked on that flapper style so I don't know what options you might have for a replacement or if that part might have been used on a different branded machine but hopefully someone on here does.
I just ran across a 312-230-B in Brainerd so your number is correct. Ran that number on a couple parts sites and still nothing.
.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

i have the same issue with another bolens PRE mtd machine, while it's a chipper there are no manuals or parts to be found for it. MTD has no listings for it, it's like they were never made , when i needed fails and blades i had to find a custom shop in MASS and have them made . 

IMM if a real brand name they just stopped showing anything after it became mtd


----------



## Bolensguy (Mar 6, 2018)

thanks again! I go to brainerd all the time, if you dont mind is that 321-830 for sale? FYI, I am new to this forum thing and am still learning how to properly work it!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It was on Craigslist, 312-230B but no photo to know if it's the flapper style. https://brainerd.craigslist.org/for/d/snow-flite-20-snowblower/6512239158.html


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I think this is what you need. Can't imagine they made them in different sizes. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

when you look at the manual you can see what the centre of the cone looked like and the part that fits into its centre, item 198 748-172. Maybe taking those 2 things to a machinist they could make one up.


----------



## Bolensguy (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks to sidegrinder! I now have a replacement part!
Thanks to all!


----------

